

Why Mark Zuckerberg Should Resign from Facebook  - cwan
http://247wallst.com/2012/06/15/why-mark-zuckerberg-should-resign-from-facebook/

======
ckluis
idiotic piece.

Zuckerberg for better or worse is Facebook for the time being. Just because
Facebook is behind in mobile today (and that's a rather stupid statement
considering the mobile usage of its platform) doesn't mean they can't dominate
soon.

In fact, Facebook more than most platforms could handle geo-fenced mobile ads
and possibly even alerts. Trust me if I was investing in an advertising
company today it would be Facebook.

